# Post pictures of your WETHERS here!!!!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Just for kicks and grins, lets post pictures of all of our wethers!!!! 






my baby Firecracker, we were teaching him to lead for a show in september! I swear he is secretly a bottle baby! He is SO friendly!







Firecracker being silly!







A sweet moment with the family!







Mystery, or as I call him, the Fatman! Lol. He is one of those goats that needs to eat EVERY LAST BITE of grain left over! But, he is friendly, and when he was a baby, would go to the back porch and swing with me!

Post pictures of your wethers here!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's Macho! He's looking for a home  wish we could keep him. He is so friendly and has such neat markings!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

This is Oliver he's a sweet guy, and a bit of a food hound also!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

This is Napoleon. The wether who can't decide if he prefers hanging with the bucks or does. Silly guy <3


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I love your Angoras Chadwick. They're adorable! <3 I want wool! Lol 

This our only little guy Oreo. He's just going to live here as a heat detector.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well.. We don't have him anymore.. But, this is one wether I would have loved to keep  
My little Squeak


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

This is William. He is my Grandsons (5 year old) "little brother". They are becoming inseparable! There's just something about his face that makes me smile.


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

This is Bennie! He is one of a pair of twins born last year - sadly I had to put his brother down due to calculi and a rupture bladder - this was totally my fault, I misdiagnosed the signs and treated him for constipation not CI - a very hard loss.
My precious Bennie here is small for his age, and he has a ticklish spot on his right side that make him scratch his belly like a dog does when you "find his spot". Bennie is the darling of the local petting zoo circuit!

**Actually this is a pic from when he was about a day old - I will take a current one this evening**


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

All very adorable wethers you guys have.

Chadwick I love Oliver's fleece. It looks so nice and uniform.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes he has a great fleece! On the other hand he seems obsessed with filling it with veritable matter! Such a boy! The girls are nice fleece not quite as good, but stay clean as whistles!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, and thank you very much Lori! That means a lot! 

Even if he had terrible fleece, he has such a sweet demeanor, he would be just as loved!!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's my little guy Obie. He's starting to get some brown in his fur. Plus he has scurs from a late disbudding, but he's still a handsome guy.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I have 2 wethers Eddie and S'morez! But not many pix of the, so some of you may have already seen these pix on another thread! But since this is the wether thread here goes!







Eddie is the big horned guy in front







And S'morez loves to be in buckets!

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Buckets of S'morez...oh yeah! :: Loving this thread.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Triton- almost 4 months old will be a pack goat when he gets bigger 

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

He's a cutie! Tall!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## barbara_l (Aug 18, 2013)

Jonas, my 8 year old very silly wether...


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

here is another of our boy triton. Just turned 4 months old. He is 24" tall. Tallest of the three we have. Growing like a weed.

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

My little buckling that we will keep and wether his name is Ben


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pepsi-Cola!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Another one of Eddie when he was little! 4 yrs ago!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

This is my DK (Donkey Kong) he tells me when the girls are in heat. He also is always *helping* with anything you are doing in the pen. He does like to bite your hair sometimes & runs away.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

This is my boy Philbert ... his manhood fell off just two days ago.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

This is Owen.  He was my 4-H wether this year. He's just like a puppy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah...He's cute.

Here's Bean and little Pup


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Love seeing the wethers get some appreciation! I'll have to post some of my boys later on...


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

This is Levi








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

This is my wether jasper! Back when he was only a month old!


----------



## cajunmom (Apr 29, 2013)

This is Peanut Butter. He is our first wether. He likes to watch me clean out the stalls.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Little Guy was my BABY. He was special needs and a bit slow to learn things, but he was the most angelic kid I've ever been blessed with. He broke up fights and brought the whole herd together. Because he had a hard time learning how to eat, I would find my herd queen (who NEVER used to mingle with any kids that weren't her own) helping him learn to graze, and drink from a bucket. 

He had a hard time suckling at first (needed selenium) so he used to grab the bottle and smile as it slowly trickled into him, haha! He didn't really know he had to suckle, he was content just clenching the bottle. 

I just adore this little one. He went with his (equally wonderful) brother to a pet home and is doing very well. He found a home with a boy who just LOVES him, and I couldn't be happier for him.


----------



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

This is my baby. Rocket.
He's a twin I have both he and his sister Fancy!!


----------

